# TreeWalker XL Treestand



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

I just recently purchased the TreeWalker Promag which is similiar. I have never felt safe in a climber so I avoided them. After a few times up the tree I have to say I do feel safe and it is a very comfortable stand. This thing really grabs the tree. Plenty of platform room to stand up and i do like that I can either face the tree or away. Attaches together for carrying in without any bungies and only weighs 19lbs. I cant wait for the season opener to make use of this stand and be able to relocate much quicker.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Apr 12, 2007)

I was thinking about purchasing the tree walker or the equalizer. My question to treewalker users is....Is it possible to sit on the climbing portion of the stand and reach down and pull the pin to adjust the strap that goes around the tree when up the tree. I know this is not reccomended. I did this in my old loggy bayou for years. I have tried to do it with the LW but those cam/knuckle buster levers are to difficult to adjust while climbing and even on the ground for that matter. If it is not too difficult I'll probably get the treewalker. If its to hard to do I give the equalizer another hard look.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Timberdoodle said:


> I was thinking about purchasing the tree walker or the equalizer. My question to treewalker users is....Is it possible to sit on the climbing portion of the stand and reach down and pull the pin to adjust the strap that goes around the tree when up the tree. I know this is not reccomended. I did this in my old loggy bayou for years. I have tried to do it with the LW but those cam/knuckle buster levers are to difficult to adjust while climbing and even on the ground for that matter. If it is not too difficult I'll probably get the treewalker. If its to hard to do I give the equalizer another hard look.


I couple of disclaimers first:

I really like my Tree Walker it is light and pretty comfortable. As stated earlier the leg room is much better than most and maybe all climbers. The straps suck and I have the Molle pack system (straps, and hip belt) on mine.

There are many pros to this stand. The one negative I have found is the extreme angle that you have to start in, in order to be level up the tree. It is times like those that I wish I would have tried the equalizer. Since I never have tried the equilizer I can't speak to weight nor leg room nor comfort. However the tree walker would be the perfect stand if there was a safe way to adjust or tighten the cables on the way up or loosen them on the way down.

That said I hunt public ground and I have to pack in the stand a good ways. Weight is my number one consideration. Stability in the tree is number 2. Comfort in the stand is number 3 and Ease of climbing is number 4. So what I may have to sacrafice is how high in the tree I can go. You may be able to go 25 feet or higher with an equalizer and I may be stuck at 15 feet on a particular day. You have to look at what is important to you. However if you are packing in a long distance then the tree walker is your best bet.

I hope this helps.


----------

